# 1978 Schwinn Le Tour Mixte...Pearl Orange



## HARPO

To start off, 30lbs. is not "Light Weight", lol. But when I saw this bike on Craigslist, I knew I wanted it. 

The woman I purchased it from last night was the second owner, buying the bike from a bike shop here on Long Island. Apparently the shop put on new tires for her (all the nubs are still on it), and possibly the newer black Schwinn rear rack. She said she only rode it a few times, and figured she'd wouldn't do much riding any more having twins recently. 

Do I need a mixte? No. But many years ago I had a mens Le Tour in this beautiful color and wanted another Schwinn in this color. Frame size is 22'' (taller of the two offered), but still a bit short for my 6' frame to do any long rides even after I adjust the seat height. _But the condition you see is as I picked it up_. One of, if not the cleanest bikes, I've ever bought. This will be a joke detailing it. Everything spins freely so the shop did work on it. And all I can find is one chip out of the paint!

Panasonic made the frame, so it feels nice...at least for a short ride in freezing weather here on Long Island this morning. Brakes on a dime and shifts very smoothly. I can't wait to get this shined up!!!

Oh, BTW...where can you find one in this pristine condition...with a Schwinn rack...for a measly $50? Score!!


----------



## HARPO

A few more "Before" photos...


----------



## HARPO

I found out that this model listed for quite a bit back in 1978...$180. Considering that was 40 years ago, a bit of a chunk of change for this type of bike.


----------



## bikerbluz

Beautiful bike! Think that was pearlescent orange? I keep a Mixte set back for when I am older and struggle to straddle a men’s frame. Nice score Harpo.


----------



## HARPO

bikerbluz said:


> Beautiful bike! Think that was pearlescent orange? I keep a Mixte set back for when I am older and struggle to straddle a men’s frame. Nice score Harpo.




Pearlescent Orange, yes. But the catalog page just shows Pearl Orange. Maybe the earlier years they used it?


----------



## Sven

Sharp bike. Love that color!  Reminds me of 1970's Honda motorcycle "Sunset Orange"


----------



## anders1

Love the color!!


----------



## HARPO

Hanging out with a few of my other toys...


----------



## Mr.RED

I've always been a huge fan of the 70's Scwhinn orange. I believed the Scwhinn Volare was also done in the same orange.


----------



## markoshawn

Great color. Is this the same orange that Schwinn used on the superior?


----------



## HARPO

markoshawn said:


> Great color. Is this the same orange that Schwinn used on the superior?




 Probably, because it looks like the same color as on the Volare.


----------



## juvela

HARPO said:


> Probably, because it looks like the same color as on the Volare.




-----

+1  






-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----



LMAO!...


----------



## Saving Tempest

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----



that's a REAL Italian!


----------



## HARPO

markoshawn said:


> Great color. Is this the same orange that Schwinn used on the superior?




Yes, it was. I had a men's Le Tour in this color many years ago.


----------



## juvela

-----

A most handsome Matsupoopa Don Federico!

Congratulations on the new arrival.

Great to see they did not forget the "lawyer clips" and accompanying message.

I too will put me vote in for enjoying very much this livery.  

Noticed that beginning ~1974 there was a trend for a few years of cycles emanting from Nippon to come through with pearl and frost finishes.  Find them pleasing although a bear to touch up...

BTW - here is a version of the song likely more familiar to speakers of the English tongue -






-----


----------

